# OPC Server mit Software finden



## Januar (10 April 2017)

Hallo, Gemeinschaft.

Ich experimentiere grade etwas mit dem IOT2040 von Siemens und wollte das Ganze als OPC-Server aufsetzen. Dafür bietet node-red ja eine Möglichkeit.
Aber wie kann ich sehen, ob der Server läuft? Laut node-red ist der Server aktiv, aber ich finde ihn nicht, beispielsweise mit OPC Scout V10 (Siemens). Welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich denn, einen OPC-Server zu finden, dessen genaue Adressierung mir unklar ist?

MfG
Januar


----------



## malloc (10 April 2017)

Moin,

was hast du als endpoint im Node "OpcUa-Server" eingestellt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Januar (11 April 2017)

Ich hab mehrere Ansätze versucht.

opc.tcp://169.254.200.13
opc.tcp://169.254.200.13:53880
opc.tcp://169.254.200.13.local
opc.tcp://169.254.200.13.local:53880
169.254.200.13
169.254.200.13:53880

Merkwürdigerweise kann ich mit der OPC-UA-Browser-Node was finden, was an der Adresse liegt. Es sieht auch richtig aus. Nur der OPC Scout findet an der Stelle nichts, mit dem er was anfangen könnte


----------



## malloc (11 April 2017)

Nummer 2, also opc.tcp://169.254.200.13:53880 wäre eine gültige OPC UA URL.
opc.tcp://localhost:53880 kannst du in Node Red auch mal probieren.

Bei OPC Scout gibst du dann natürlich aber die IP Adresse an.
169.254.200.13 ist die IP des IOT2040?
Kannst du sonst mal ein anderes Tool ausprobieren, z.B. UaExpert?
Oder mit OPC Scout auf einen anderen UA Server gehen?
Dann können wir die Sache vielleicht etwas eingrenzen.
Was mir auch einfällt: Hängen noch Instanzen zwischen deinem Rechner und dem IOT2040, wie z.B. eine Firewall, die den Verkehr blocken könnten?


----------



## Januar (12 April 2017)

malloc schrieb:


> opc.tcp://localhost:53880 kannst du in Node Red auch mal probieren.



Werde ich heute direkt mal versuchen.



malloc schrieb:


> Bei OPC Scout gibst du dann natürlich aber die IP Adresse an.
> 169.254.200.13 ist die IP des IOT2040?



Exakt.




malloc schrieb:


> Oder mit OPC Scout auf einen anderen UA Server gehen?



Den OPC-Server eines Simatic Comfort Panels kann ich ohen Probleme erreichen und browsen.



malloc schrieb:


> Was mir auch einfällt: Hängen noch Instanzen zwischen deinem Rechner und dem IOT2040, wie z.B. eine Firewall, die den Verkehr blocken könnten?



Teilweise ja, teilweise nein. Ich habe zum Einen eine direkte Verbindung PC-IOT versucht, zum Anderen hatte ich auch ein Panel dazwischen geschaltet, das über zwei Ethernet-Ports verfügt, die intern gebrückt sind.


----------



## Januar (12 April 2017)

Also, Tests mit "opc.tcp://localhost:53880" haben keine Ergebnisse gebracht. (Auch "opc.tcp://127.0.0.1:53880" blieb ohne Erfolg).

Wenn ich im OPC Scout die Discovery-Funktion nutze, erhalte ich die Meldung "Es existieren keine gültigen Server Endpunkte". Einmal kam auch die Meldung "Der angegebene Host ist unbekannt."

Wenn ich den Server hinzufüge und mich dann verbinden will, bekomm ich den Fehler: "BadIdentityTokenInvalid"


----------

